# Hello



## Nihar (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey any odiya family from india residing near Erlangen


----------



## Nihar (Aug 16, 2015)

*Salary*

How much salary can be expected for a 8 year IT professional at Eralngen? 

Please advice.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Why do you only want advice from an odiya (???) family from india residing near Erlangen?
Do you think others are less knowledgeable about IT salaries in Germany?


----------



## Nihar (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi.. m sorry if i sounded like that... i would like to clarify that both the queries were different and not linked with each other as concluded by you.


----------

